# '01 Pathfinder Check Engine Light Code



## hbarry26 (Jun 17, 2005)

I have a 2001 Nissan Pathfinder. 

The Service Engine Soon light is on.

I took it to AutoZone to have them tell me what the code is.
The AutoZone guy told me the code was P1110 and that it was the Intake Air Temperature Sensor.

When I look up code P1110 in the Chilton manual, it says it's the Variable Valve Timing Control System Malfunction (right bank).

I'm confused about what it might be. I thought I would try this forum before I pay the money to have it diagnosed.

Has anyone had this error code or does anyone know what it is or how serious it is?

I would appreciate any help that anyone can offer.

Thanks.

Heather


----------



## beige01pathfinder (May 14, 2005)

i have mitchel repair and will tell u what it is a soon as i get home


----------



## beige01pathfinder (May 14, 2005)

DTC P1110 OR P1135: Intake Valve Timing Control (IVTC)
IVTC system is disabled

the Air Temperature Sensor is P0110 so he prolly got them confused , i have an 01 myself and i dident know they had continuesly variable valve timing...


----------



## hbarry26 (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks for the information. I appreciate your help.

Heather




beige01pathfinder said:


> DTC P1110 OR P1135: Intake Valve Timing Control (IVTC)
> IVTC system is disabled
> 
> the Air Temperature Sensor is P0110 so he prolly got them confused , i have an 01 myself and i dident know they had continuesly variable valve timing...


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

Anything over P1000 can be manufacturer specific, Autozone usually gives you the generic OBDII description for that number but the manufacturer can use the code for other errors as in this case. Search for past posts on this sensor and error code, common for it to go out on 2001s and sounds very easy to replace.


----------



## jrimmer (Jun 3, 2005)

lewisnc100 said:


> sounds very easy to replace.


I never found any post which has any info on changing this sensor.

Any leads to websites etc?


----------



## lens17 (Jun 14, 2005)

*P1110 Engine Light Code*

I have a 2001 Pathfinder LE with 82000 miles. Had the same code P1110 diagnosed. Dealer charged $240 to replace the IVTC. 




hbarry26 said:


> I have a 2001 Nissan Pathfinder.
> 
> The Service Engine Soon light is on.
> 
> ...


----------

